# LADA - Das Auto...



## LuigiHallodri (25 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juli 2012)

Wie geil! happy010


----------



## tommie3 (26 Juli 2012)

In der Designabteilung gibt's keine Entwickler mit "Burn out Syndrom".Die sind alle ziemlich relaxt.


----------



## Quecksilber (26 Juli 2012)

das bild is so nich korrekt, mann sollte sich vieleicht mal bilder aktueller lada - modelle anschauen


----------



## Padderson (26 Juli 2012)

zumindest am Slogan kann man nix rütteln


----------



## coku2803 (26 Juli 2012)

"Perfektes" kann man eben nicht verbessern


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

für wahre fans ein muss


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2012)

Ein Lada Geländewagen kommt überall durch, selbst da, wo teure Westmodelle versagen


----------



## Otto34 (2 Okt. 2012)

Warum was ändern, wenn sich niemand beschwert.


----------



## MUH (3 Okt. 2012)

Der Lada Niva zum Beispiel ist das beste Geländeauto. Kommt überall durch, kostet vom Werk 10 Scheine und auf Gas umgerüstet hält sich der Verbrauch in Grenzen. wir mussten Geländeagen neueren Baustils mit der Winde rausziehen, wo der Niva mit Anhänger kein Problem hatte.


----------



## puppenkist (3 Okt. 2012)

haha die Russen wieder *g*


----------

